# Electrician wanting to go lineman



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive been a licensed electrician for quite a while and franlky im tired of sitting at home waiting for work.. The unions are slow and i hate jumping from company to company trying to stay busy. I think its time for a new career and since i have been in the electrical field for quite some time I want to go lineman. I have asked many different people how to get started and dont know what to do. Im talking to northwest lineman college but they dont have job placement. Will a lineman union hire off the street to go to their app program? where did all you get started. Plus im 28 years old. To old to start or will that help me? would like to eventually work for PGE or edison.:001_huh:

thanks


----------



## jason007 (Apr 14, 2007)

You just missed the deadline to fill out the application for the ibew lineman apprenticeship. I am the same age as you and also had same thoughts about the lineman deal. Maybe this link will help you. http://www.calnevjatc.org/templates/template4/?page=128


----------



## golk75 (Jul 9, 2011)

PGE in California is hiring right now


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Utilities seem to always be hiring lineman apprentices. Tough work, physically. It's not really for me. I'd prefer the option of staying home on the nastiest weather days.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

My brother-in-law is a lineman in AZ and he was laid off for 3-4 months this year. He ended up going to work for a family members company in NM.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You need to contact the local power companies and tell them you want into their apprenticehips. 28 is plenty young enough.


----------

